# Pinup girl style shoot i did other day



## atmsanchez (Nov 9, 2008)

I did this shoot last friday i personally am happy with the outcome and so was the client.


----------



## rom4n301 (Nov 9, 2008)

i think that the first and the third are the best, i thought the lighting in the first shot was the best


----------



## Pugs (Nov 9, 2008)

Number one does it for me!  Great shot!  It's interesting compositionally... great angle... awesome depth of field from her face to the piller but no further!

There's a little shine on her forehead that I find distracting and the shadow on the piller I find alternately distracting and interesting.  The shadow seems to connect her right knee and right breast, which I find distracting.   It also continues the diagonal line of her lower leg and completes the triangle-ish shape, which I find compositionally interesting.  Overall, though, I think the shadow is more distracting than interesting.  

From an exposure point of view, the left bra cup is a bit blown out, but everything else is superbly exposed.

I'm not sure about two and three, but the more I look at it, the more I like four as well!

Great set!


----------



## atmsanchez (Nov 9, 2008)

thank you guys , and i totally agree number one is my favorite for sure.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Nov 9, 2008)

#1 for sure, great pose and composition.


----------



## scubabear6 (Nov 9, 2008)

I like 1 and 3. I think 4 would have been nicer with a different crop/shot had the door way at the edge with the more open area to her right, it just feels like she's boxed in. oh yea pretty girl to.


----------



## ranmyaku (Nov 9, 2008)

Are you ok with people editing your pics? 

I thought #1 was good also and have an edit I'd like to show you.


----------



## HoboSyke (Nov 9, 2008)

1 and 2 are good, 3 and 4 I think the lighting is too harsh..


----------



## thierrylord (Nov 10, 2008)

The first two pictures are very impressive!


----------



## craig (Nov 11, 2008)

Excellent job on the art direction. The lighting seems uninspired. What where you going for here?

Love & Bass


----------



## atmsanchez (Nov 12, 2008)

ranmyaku said:


> Are you ok with people editing your pics?
> 
> I thought #1 was good also and have an edit I'd like to show you.


go for it


----------



## atmsanchez (Nov 12, 2008)

craig said:


> Excellent job on the art direction. The lighting seems uninspired. What where you going for here?
> 
> Love & Bass


i am playing with the different lighting i just began using off camera flash with the triggers, just need to keep practicing and get better at it, but i was happy with my first attemp.


----------



## atmsanchez (Nov 12, 2008)

this is one more i meant to show


----------



## itsanaddiction (Nov 12, 2008)

atmsanchez said:


> this is one more i meant to show




I don't find this too pinup - #1 is the best - the lighting as well as her outfit and hair/makeup along w the technical side make it!


----------



## ranmyaku (Nov 12, 2008)

Here is my edited version:







I thought this looked good. Kind of vintage.


----------



## atmsanchez (Nov 17, 2008)

looks good


----------



## oldd_cassettes (Nov 17, 2008)

i LOVE this, and i love pin ups =]


----------



## a_spaceman (Nov 17, 2008)

1 and 2 are my favourites, very pin up/sg-esque.
number 2 shines for the nice angle on the legs and feet.
no side photos tho?
and about the car shoot well... tha dashboard looks some 50 years too recent


----------



## cszakolczai (Nov 17, 2008)

I like the outfits, I just find the lighting to be very very harsh.


----------



## jv08 (Nov 18, 2008)

I like the first one, great post but the 3rd is good.


----------

